# Need help we dont think it is fumble foot as it looks far from any pictures we have seen



## joshua white (Aug 31, 2020)

It's also holding it wing out and struggles to stand


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like a problem with a leg. You're going to have to examine the bird to try to understand what is going on.

Check for more heat in one leg than the other. Check for swelling and where it is. Once you've done that we'll try to help. 

Keep the bird where it can't get high and jump down.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Holding the wings out may be related to balance. Looks like a joint issue of some type. How sudden was the onset and can you provide any other info regarding the bird's health prior?


----------



## joshua white (Aug 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That sounds like a problem with a leg. You're going to have to examine the bird to try to understand what is going on.
> 
> Check for more heat in one leg than the other. Check for swelling and where it is. Once you've done that we'll try to help.
> 
> Keep the bird where it can't get high and jump down.





Poultry Judge said:


> Holding the wings out may be related to balance. Looks like a joint issue of some type. How sudden was the onset and can you provide any other info regarding the bird's health prior?


Both of the chicks legs are equally swollen and we have tried the antibacterial bathing for them for a while


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Most likely it's Tenosynovitis, a viral arthritis in which there is no treatment.
At first I suspected Infectious Synovitis which is contagious, but you didnt mention if other birds were infected.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, will pain relievers like aspirin help in pain relief and swelling reduction?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ibuprofen may help. Here's a link with pain relievers for Avians.
Click "Start Article." Then scroll down to "TABLE 2." Then scroll down to Ibuprofen for dosage information.
https://www.vetfolio.com/learn/article/controlling-avian-pain


----------

